# Too skinny?



## Ace2017 (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m trying to get some reassurance here lol, vet is not worried and has no medical problems...just always getting told he’s too skinny is starting to bug me he’s 1yr and about 73 lbs...please lmk what you think! ?


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

He looks just fine to me. Seems everyone nowadays expects GSDs to be enormous. He's perfect just the way he is!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Not the greatest angles for viewing a dog's weight, but from what I can tell he's not too skinny! He looks good to me! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

He looks good! Especially for a year old. He will fill out a little more over the next 1-2 years.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks absolutely fine. Similar to mine who is 80lb. I used to think my boy was skinny but when you look at the male GSD standards it's 66-88lb. People who don't really understand, expects GSDs to be as big as rottweilers. Truth is they're not bred to be XL.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good based on your pics to me.....as has been stated he'll fill out more during the next year.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Weight looks fine. Just a young dog in his lanky stage.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

good weight and a beautiful shiny coat.


----------



## Ace2017 (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome feedback, thanks everyone!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Many have forgotten what a healthy dog weight looks like. Even in the shows dogs seem over weight. E.g with the Whippets: if they are in show condition, they are too heavy for coursing and v.v.


----------

